# Bob Lee Shikari



## Zkuzio (Aug 2, 2016)

Anyone buying the new Bob Lee Shikari? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

What is it?


----------



## woof156 (Apr 3, 2018)

I looked on their website and couldn't find the bow,


----------



## Bent_Limb (Mar 16, 2021)

New riser and they have the new carbon cobra limbs cost your around 1900-2000.00 and a 5-7 month wait


----------



## anthonyray (Jun 26, 2019)

If you're thinking you'll get blistering arrow speed from the new Cobra limbs, you won't. Everyone is seeing an increase of 8 to 10 fps at the same draw weight. Speed wise, they don't compare to the Border's or the Morrison's. And yes, I've been shooting Border limbs for over two years, and there is a difference in feel between the two.
You'll notice now smooth they are over the conventional limbs, and how they feel at the shot. Very quiet at the shot, no felt vibrations. I sent my own Smoke riser down for set of cobra limbs. Having a lil 58" bow built. Not liking the new micarta risers. Don't like the grip.


----------



## plentycoupe (Mar 12, 2017)

Anybody have pictures of one?


----------



## Bent_Limb (Mar 16, 2021)

plentycoupe said:


> Anybody have pictures of one?


Here’s some pics Bob Lee Bows posted on IG!


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Sounds like they've actually removed the limb bolts entirely. It's a stabilok system without any bolts showing externally. So on the outside of the bow you only see a flat surface where the limb bolts were


----------



## Zkuzio (Aug 2, 2016)

Yeah so it’s $1995. Anyone see why it’s so expensive?!? I’m running the new Uukha Selenga Limbs and they are fast. On my Satori riser. I wanted the Bob Lee but that price seems high!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bent_Limb (Mar 16, 2021)

Zkuzio said:


> Yeah so it’s $1995. Anyone see why it’s so expensive?!? I’m running the new Uukha Selenga Limbs and they are fast. On my Satori riser. I wanted the Bob Lee but that price seems high!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ive heard the bob Lee limbs are not as smooth or fast as xx or vx+


----------



## Zkuzio (Aug 2, 2016)

Just say the Cobra limbs are a grand. Looks like the riser is phenolic, a grand for that type of riser seems high. Maybe I’m out of line. I dunno. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zkuzio (Aug 2, 2016)

roughneck1 said:


> Sounds like they've actually removed the limb bolts entirely. It's a stabilok system without any bolts showing externally. So on the outside of the bow you only see a flat surface where the limb bolts were


Yes it’s a proprietary ILF style system. Slide and lock type deal. Just not adjustable like ILF. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bent_Limb (Mar 16, 2021)

Zkuzio said:


> Yes it’s a proprietary ILF style system. Slide and lock type deal. Just not adjustable like ILF.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stabiloc is not new, I’ve owned numerous of them, great bows. It looks like the new riser has more length above the grip.


----------



## Zkuzio (Aug 2, 2016)

Bent_Limb said:


> Stabiloc is not new, I’ve owned numerous of them, great bows. It looks like the new riser has more length above the grip.


Yeah I think they just cleaned up the way it looks now. Seems like it would be a sweet system. Did your bows cost as much as the Shikari? Just curious where they are coming from on the pricing. The Shikari isn’t a custom bow so it seems so high priced. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Like all bows, we don’t have to buy them if we don’t like the price. It’s not in my wheelhouse, I would rather have a Border, or even a Stalker ilf riser and some max 6’s. I don’t see the value in the Bob Lee, but some folks will


----------



## Zkuzio (Aug 2, 2016)

roosiebull said:


> Like all bows, we don’t have to buy them if we don’t like the price. It’s not in my wheelhouse, I would rather have a Border, or even a Stalker ilf riser and some max 6’s. I don’t see the value in the Bob Lee, but some folks will


I agree with that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bent_Limb (Mar 16, 2021)

Zkuzio said:


> Yeah I think they just cleaned up the way it looks now. Seems like it would be a sweet system. Did your bows cost as much as the Shikari? Just curious where they are coming from on the pricing. The Shikari isn’t a custom bow so it seems so high priced.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1605-1695 hardcores one split veneers others standard veneer.


----------



## Skeptix_907 (Jul 30, 2020)

$2,000 is absurd. You could get a top-of-the-line target barebow setup with that much and have some left over for arrows.

I bought a Bob Lee once. Draw weight was off quite a bit. After waiting for four months, I was miffed. They have great people working for them and excellent customer service, but there it is. I wouldn't buy another, especially with that price tag for what's basically a phenolic riser with super curve limbs.

You could get a Hoyt Satori, the most expensive Uukha/Border limbs for it and that's only $1,500, and you would wait only a week for shipping. I guess it's more of a collectors/specialty item?


----------



## Zkuzio (Aug 2, 2016)

I couldn’t agree more. I running a satori 17 and Uukha Selenga Limbs. Happy with my bow. My buddy has a tempest and a set of Uukha Uureg limbs on the way. The speeds I’m seeing out of my set up are excellent. My buddies should be better yet. We are both way under $2k! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wcasey755 (Jun 19, 2020)

If you do a bit of research you can see that you can get the cobra curve limbs for any of their bows. It's just a 140 dollar upcharge. So it's the stabilock system and the limbs on THAT riser that makes it so much money. You can get a Blackhawk with the limbs for the same money you would get a border riser and limbs. Also I would argue that smooth is a matter of taste. From what I've seen they don't have the "let off" that border has. Which to some is good. To some they would rather have the weight in the pull be consistent and the weight still the same at the end to help with a cleaner release. That's just my two cents though. Buy it or don't lol.


----------



## oofda4ever (Jan 22, 2017)

has anyone seen a draw force curve posted anywhere? i cant find one


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Shame it’s so short. I have had several Bob Lee’s and currently have a P3 with stabiloc limbs. Great bow. A P3 with stabiloc will run between 1800-2100 depending. I also still have two of his Comp II setups from the 70’s (?) with the slide lock limbs. 
Not a fan of any Super Curve limbs. Border cured me of that.


----------



## PrimitiveGreek (Sep 9, 2016)

Gosh, that better shoot itself at that price


----------



## mtnman57 (May 27, 2021)

If anyone has one and lives near me, would you mind to bring it over so I can shoot it please??!! Anything that has a name like Cobra Curve has to be good We'll shoot it next to Border and Uukha and see what the deal is....


----------



## hirstjn (Dec 11, 2017)

I just wanted to chime in on this after shooting a P3 with cobra curve limbs today… wow is all I have to say. I brought my 66” recurve with VX+ limbs. I was shooting my arrow which is total weight of about 700 gr. The demo bow I tried was pulling about 5 lbs lighter than my current setup at 31.5” draw. Those cobra curve limbs are special. I wish we had a chrono there just for testing but I swear those cobracurve limbs were shooting faster than my vx+ limb and it was incredible smooth on the draw.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Lost me at proprietary limb system........make it way too expensive to try new things.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

I ordered Cobra limbs for my P3 riser last July. Should be close to getting them. I stopped in at the Bob Lee place in Jacksonville Tx to try them out. I dislike super curve limbs, I’ve had a couple sets of Borders (6,6.5 and 7.5). These are more to my liking. I went in a doubter, talked to JJ about them on a P3 riser. He had a set on a P3 and I shot it for a while. Ordered a set right then.


----------



## TXDiver (Oct 8, 2015)

I saw this thread after ordering a Shikari last week. I must be the only sucker out there. Although if that's the case, why do I have to wait 5-6 months to get my bow? I will report back after receiving it. 

I already own a Bob Lee Ultimate that I bought about six years ago. I was debating with myself between just getting a set of Cobra Curve limbs for my Ultimate or a complete bow. I decided on a complete bow so that, when I'm not using it, I can display it in the bow rack in my game room along with my Ultimate and Bear Super Grizzly.

Fyi, Bob Lee's webstore is not up-to-date with all of the accent options available on the Shikari. After I ordered my Shikari online with Hunter Green accents, JJ emailed me and asked me if I wanted Mappa Burl accents instead of Hunter Green (JJ knew my Ultimate had Mappa Burl accents). I replied saying that since I already have a Mappa Burl bow, I'd like something different and asked him if I could get Bubinga accents. He said yes and sent me pics of some really nice Bubinga that they have in stock. 

With regard to the cost, I convinced myself that (aside from the Bob Lee name) I I'm paying for the stabi-lock system (which I love) and the carbon limbs. Although I don't plan to sell them any time soon, hopefully Bob Lee bows will hold their value relatively well. 

Maybe my thinking is flawed but I am hoping for more longevity with the carbon limbs. The limbs on my Ultimate delaminated after just a few years of target shooting. Fortunately Bob Lee replaced them for free. Time permitting, I plan to shoot the Shikari daily. Hopefully the bow shoots well and the limbs hold up for a long time.


----------



## Djulbert (Aug 23, 2016)

I'd love to buy one I just can't bring myself to spend that much. Been looking for used or to have a Blackhawk built with the cobra curves 

Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stick_Bow (Dec 8, 2021)

Any updates on the cobra curves?


----------



## TXDiver (Oct 8, 2015)

Stick_Bow said:


> Any updates on the cobra curves?


I’m still waiting on mine. I’m supposed to get it sometime in April 2022.


----------



## Stick_Bow (Dec 8, 2021)

TXDiver said:


> I’m still waiting on mine. I’m supposed to get it sometime in April 2022.


Mine should be here Monday. We shall see.


----------



## Stick_Bow (Dec 8, 2021)

TXDiver said:


> I’m still waiting on mine. I’m supposed to get it sometime in April 2022.


Got my cobra curve today it’s a bit stiffer then I imagined not as smooth as uukha sx+ limbs that were heavier. Not as smooth as pma 64” with higher weight. It’s definitely a stiff draw. I was kinda shocked.


----------



## TXDiver (Oct 8, 2015)

Stick_Bow said:


> Got my cobra curve today it’s a bit stiffer then I imagined not as smooth as uukha sx+ limbs that were heavier. Not as smooth as pma 64” with higher weight. It’s definitely a stiff draw. I was kinda shocked.


Bummer. What draw weight?


----------



## Stick_Bow (Dec 8, 2021)

TXDiver said:


> Bummer. What draw weight?


Mine is 62” with 19” handle and is [email protected] it feels like 50 @ 28” I love the bow how pretty it is and how quiet it is. Also note I am coming back into traditional archery since March is this year. I am recovering from an old injury flare up. I am very sensitive to draw force. Just to make sure I was going to be able to draw a bow again, I went to a friends house and shot his PMA [email protected] 64” and it was buttery smooth, I also shot his WF-19 with Uukha altai longs [email protected] which would be a bit [email protected] with that riser and it was buttery smooth. I took the cobra curve out of the box put it together and when I went to draw it back I said holy smokes this things 50 pounds or more lol. It is not like a super curve at all though, I’ve had border and backwoods and it compares to a stiff Uukha, no limb flop or vibration. Now remember I am close to 30” draw. Of course not shooting for a few months I know I am not getting full extension right now.

I shoot the bow accurate no more then I shot it, it is a shooter just very stiff. My other Bob Lee Hardcores 62” were [email protected]” and were smoother with the fiberglass limbs and more weight, however they stacked terrible near the end, this bow does stack but not as bad because it’s stiffer throughout the draw force.


----------



## cheeney (Jul 1, 2013)

Well that sucks, I was interested in the bow until I read your review Stick Bow. I will just stick with my Uukha SX50 limbs.


----------



## Stick_Bow (Dec 8, 2021)

cheeney said:


> Well that sucks, I was interested in the bow until I read your review Stick Bow. I will just stick with my Uukha SX50 limbs.


Yes sir I hate to be the bear of bad news man, but it’s going to be hard to beat the draw cycle of of the bow.

Bow is 19” 62” 
Limb stamped [email protected]
29.25” is drawing 41.9 pounds 
29.75” is drawing 42.6 pounds
This is taken on a draw board with electronic scale. 

My draw is normally 29.75” but I am drawing short as I’ve not been shooting since March.

29.25” out of hooter shooter (shooting machine) it is shooting 41.9 pounds a 562 grain arrow at 146 fps 10 shot group.

29.75” out of hooter shooter (shooting machine) it is shooting 42.6 pounds a 562 grain arrow at 147 fps 10 shot group.


----------



## Stick_Bow (Dec 8, 2021)

25 yard group indoor range. Not good shooting but ain’t been shooting since March.


----------



## Stick_Bow (Dec 8, 2021)

Bow is super quiet, it is the quietest bow I’ve ever shot, it is very stiff draw. Bow shoots amazing but just super stiff draw. I do not know if the speed to weight is good.


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

Smooth is so subjective... and as far as price... they don't make you buy them. Either do or don't but don't bitch about the next guy justifying one...the guys at Bob Lee know how to build a bow... I am sure it is going to be great for some and not so much for the next guy. Some guys like super curves some don't...I seem to recall the new widows with the carbon limbs were in the or close to 2000... and die hard widow fans will be eating them up... it's all supply and demand...so buy it or don't. And as far as taking the next guys opinion of the smoothness of draw... well that's akin to letting someone pick out your wife for you. Sorry that won't work out for me. Finally...I think they at least look pretty dam nice but I won't own one unless they start making them in one piece.


----------



## Stick_Bow (Dec 8, 2021)

stick monkey said:


> Smooth is so subjective... and as far as price... they don't make you buy them. Either do or don't but don't bitch about the next guy justifying one...the guys at Bob Lee know how to build a bow... I am sure it is going to be great for some and not so much for the next guy. Some guys like super curves some don't...I seem to recall the new widows with the carbon limbs were in the or close to 2000... and die hard widow fans will be eating them up... it's all supply and demand...so buy it or don't. And as far as taking the next guys opinion of the smoothness of draw... well that's akin to letting someone pick out your wife for you. Sorry that won't work out for me. Finally...I think they at least look pretty dam nice but I won't own one unless they start making them in one piece.





stick monkey said:


> Smooth is so subjective... and as far as price... they don't make you buy them. Either do or don't but don't bitch about the next guy justifying one...the guys at Bob Lee know how to build a bow... I am sure it is going to be great for some and not so much for the next guy. Some guys like super curves some don't...I seem to recall the new widows with the carbon limbs were in the or close to 2000... and die hard widow fans will be eating them up... it's all supply and demand...so buy it or don't. And as far as taking the next guys opinion of the smoothness of draw... well that's akin to letting someone pick out your wife for you. Sorry that won't work out for me. Finally...I think they at least look pretty dam nice but I won't own one unless they start making them in one piece.


It’s not a super curve to begin with, it’s a little more curve then a standard recurve. A super curve would be like a border hex 9 limb. Or a backwoods composites or a max 6. These things have about as much or maybe little less curve then a Uukha and are harsher drawing then a Uukha. I’ve owned 11 total bob lee bows now and they are amazing bows. However the standard fiberglass bows with wood veneers are allot smoother to me except they stack at my longer draw harsher, this bow doesn’t stack like that your just pulling more weight for longer. It ramps up quick and you pull is throughout if that’s makes sense at all.

Buy and shoot what you want I agree and who cares if someone else likes it or don’t it’s all about what one likes over the next, what I think is stiff the next man may think is amazingly smooth. But I’ve yet to have anyone say Uukha sx limbs were stiff and that’s out to 31” draw length.


----------



## Stick_Bow (Dec 8, 2021)

Alright I need to apologize, I am weak, I am hurt, and I honestly think out of my disappointment in my own failures and weakness that I am blaming the cobra curve limbs when they really are not stiff.

Let me explain, I have something called spinal stenosis, I also have a shifted c4-c6 in my neck due to an extremely bad crash in 2015. I had to stop shooting bows in March of this year due to I flared it up so bad I lost feeling in my arm and hand. Long story short I have rested it opting out of surgery at this time. It got allot better, so I thought I would order a light poundage bow after shooting my friends PMA 64” [email protected] a few shots, and his Uukha altai a few shots, just a hand full of times. The issue is I had the strength to shoot those bows just a few times but I did feel the pull and the burn again into my neck and middle back. So when the bob lee came at 37 pounds I already had this burn pull, I begin to shoot it and flared me up making the draw cycle feel harsh. Really the issue is me, I had 2 others shoot the bow and they say it’s the smoothest recurve they’ve ever shot.

I am sorry for posting something in ignorance as it’s my health and not the bow. I have realized I am going to just have to depart from vertical archery until I get all of these issues fixed through surgery. I again and returning all the new stuff I purchased and have not used to the folks I purchased it from. I am also going to see if I can sale or return to bob lee even if it does take a hit on some of the price: I am sorry I posted such a mis informed comment that could possibly degrade the value or someone’s thoughts on purchasing a cobra curve bow.
Bob Lee builds one of the finest recurve bows there is, and the bow is smooth to others just due to my injuries everything feels harsh as I am hurting and have to swallow my pride as a man and realize I just am not able to do what I love due to my health problems.

God Bless you all and I hope everyone has a Merry Christmas and remember it’s about Jesus Christ who was born if a Virgin, who was perfect and sinless, but yet took upon him our sin as he died on Calvary paying the price for our sin once and for all. He Bible says those who come by faith and call upon the name of the Lord Jesus Christ, acknowledging in their heart they are lost and need and savior to save them, and confessing with their mouth he is lost that they can be saved.


----------



## Stick_Bow (Dec 8, 2021)

Well @mtnman57 bought the bow and loves is.
The chrono at the archery shop I used had to be way off, because his chrono is dead on and normally spot on with the shop chrono. However he is getting about 10-12 fps faster with same arrow which seems to be right. Glad he loves the bow and can enjoy it. I am just a sissy and weak.


----------



## Djulbert (Aug 23, 2016)

JJ told me if when I received my new bow and didn't like it, they would give me a complete refund as long as the finish wasn't damaged. If finish is damaged they will refund minus a refinish fee. So that is something to keep in mind. 

Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stick_Bow (Dec 8, 2021)

Djulbert said:


> JJ told me if when I received my new bow and didn't like it, they would give me a complete refund as long as the finish wasn't damaged. If finish is damaged they will refund minus a refinish fee. So that is something to keep in mind.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


Rob, JJ, and Jenni are top notch. I started hunting with a Bob Lee and looks like I’ve finished shooting with a Bob Lee. Bob Lee offers amazing customer service. I sold the bow to my good friend who is a member on here. Maybe he will chime in.


----------



## mtnman57 (May 27, 2021)

I’ve been shooting the new BL cobra curve for the past 3 hrs. I don’t think I’ve ever been so fired up about a new bow,gun,car or whatever! I should be about 44 at my draw of 30. It’s the smoothest quietest best feeling bow I think I’ve ever shot! Fit and finish is nothing short of spectacular. Anyone want a Widow or wf19 with altais!?


----------



## cheeney (Jul 1, 2013)

Well that is better news, thanks for the update Stick Bow and mtnman57. I guess I will have to shoot one somehow before I buy one at that price. I've got 4 and 1/2 years until retirement and maybe a Bob Lee Shikari with CobraCurve Stabi-Lock limbs will be my retirement gift to myself. They sure look beautiful on their website, and Rsarns was sold on a set of limbs after trying them as well.


----------



## Stick_Bow (Dec 8, 2021)

cheeney said:


> Well that is better news, thanks for the update Stick Bow and mtnman57. I guess I will have to shoot one somehow before I buy one at that price. I've got 4 and 1/2 years until retirement and maybe a Bob Lee Shikari with CobraCurve Stab-Lock limbs will be my retirement gift to myself. They sure look beautiful on their website, and Rsarns was sold on a set of limbs after trying them as well.


Save money and order the blackhawk with non lee quiver and shipping 1625.00 TYD total. Shoots just as good, and you can have the limb bolts and run the quick detach quiver.


----------



## NJ Trad (Nov 24, 2017)

Kinda surprised to hear this as every review I read or heard noted on just how smooth the draw was on top of how quiet it was (as you mentioned), not doubting your experience however. Hopefully I get my hands on a set to try one day as this is the only “negative” review I’ve seen. I do have Uukha experience so it’d be interesting to see how they compare.


----------



## mtnman57 (May 27, 2021)

You couldn’t have ripped a set of uukhas out of my hand until now. I’ve tried a lot of high end bows in the past year and none have come close to the smoothness. This BL May be the “one”. I’ll have the Shikari version here in a couple months. So we’ll check that one out too


----------



## KTM_Enduro (12 mo ago)

Any recent updates on these bows? I am seeing on their Facebook fanboy page allot of guys getting bows stamped the weight they ordered and their draw to only receive the bows and them being allot heavier? Quite a few post regarding the issues has me curious to what is going on with this. I would like to know from anyone shooting them how they shoot and stack?


----------



## NJ Trad (Nov 24, 2017)

I only saw one post like that but nevertheless actually got my hands on a Shikari, my curiosity got the better of me. It’s 62”/56# and spot on the weight. Fit and finish is perfect as is the stabilock system. In terms of a shooting review it’s certainly the best curve I’ve shot. I base that on draw and quietness. I’d like to add that’s it’s fast too but I haven’t chronographed it. I’m probably drawing 53# or so and it’s requiring a 340 shaft for me, which seems very stiff but it bareshafts perfectly. It’s definitely the quietest recurve I’ve owned. Accuracy is kind of a push since I have some other bows I shoot really well too. Is it worth 2k? That’s obviously subjective but I’m glad I own it. It’s mostly in comparison to my Widow PSA which I’ve killed a lot of stuff with and love too. It’ll definitely be my hunting bow this year, paired with 2219s and Simmons Great White heads. I’m extremely confident with it.


----------



## TXDiver (Oct 8, 2015)

I finally got my Shikari yesterday. Mine is 19”/62”/43lb @28. I’m no expert archer (as evidenced by my shots) but I’ll tell you how it feels to me. The only bows I’ve shot to compare it to are:

Samick Sage - 62”/40lb @28 (good dw for me)
Bob Lee Ultimate - 19”/60”/50lb @28 (dw almost too heavy for me but shoots nice)
Bear Super Grizzly - 58”/55lb @28 (dw too heavy for me but shoots nice)

I agree with Stick Bow that it feels stiff and heavier than the advertised 43lbs. I’ll have it checked at my local shop sometime. The draw feels about the same as my BLU. I was expecting the draw to feel more like my SS which feels smooth and fairly easy all the way to anchor. Maybe my SS isn’t truly 40lbs? My draw length is 27.75”. So I wouldn’t expect to feel stacking. However, the Shikari feels like it’s already stacking as I near my anchor point. Maybe I’m just too weak right now?

My Shikari has the standard grip and it feels great in my hand, I think better all of my other bows. According to my handheld fishing scale, my Shikari weighs 3lbs 8oz with a Great Northern quiver mounted (no arrows). My BLU weighs 4lbs 0oz with a Great Northern quiver mounted. However in my hand, I perceive the Shikari to be much lighter.

As Stick Bow said, the Shikari is quiet, much quieter than my other bows. I think it’s a very accurate bow. It’s me that needs to improve. I’m gonna have to start eating Wheaties, pumping iron and practicing because my Shikari willl pretty much be the only trad bow I shoot going forward.


----------



## Az archery (Jun 9, 2020)

SX 50 are really nice too / Gobi I have both


----------



## cheeney (Jul 1, 2013)

Az archery said:


> SX 50 are really nice too / Gobi I have both


I have the SX-50 limbs as well. Got them in extra long to put on my 19 inch riser to make a 66 inch bow. I can back the bolts out several turns to reduce weight a few pounds for a 3D tournament, and later crank them down for hunting. Really like them and more interchangeable with all ILF risers than a Skikari setup. Not nocking Bob Lee, great bows. I just don't think I can beat what I have now.


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

Aron Snyder doesn't shoot these anymore.. FYI.. He's back to all compound shooting for the foreseeable future.


----------



## skeen (Oct 12, 2020)

I got one - if you can get over the name  and the price  it's a pretty sweet shooting bow.

Mine is 62" [email protected] As I've gotten older I've come to realize lighter weight is all I need and it makes shooting much more pleasurable. The heavier weights are doable but it feels like I'm wrestlin' a bear every time I draw. 

I'm really enjoying this bow and am pretty sure it'll be my go-to whitetail hunting rig going forward.


----------



## hirstjn (Dec 11, 2017)

So I received my P3 w/cobra curve’s yesterday. The bow is the quietest and most dead in hand of any recurve I’ve ever shot, and my other bow was a 21” das with vx+ limbs. Both bows are about 48 lbs on the fingers at my draw length of 31.5. The cobra limbs are more stiff in the first half of the draw but I think where they shine is with those longer draw lengths cuz it reall does even out and feel about the same at my anchor but I agree you got to get through that first bit. This bow absolutely makes up for it in how dead in the hand, how quite and fast. I also had to drop 50 gr in tip weight to tune out. The cobra is a faster limb at least at my longer draw. Couldn’t be more happy and the fact my gf has mentioned several times how much quieter it is was the biggest shocker to me. She stood behind a tree at 10 yds while I shot at 20 and swears she could only hear the arrow hit the target. My 2 cents and hope it helps!


----------



## hirstjn (Dec 11, 2017)

Also I’ll ad just shot it through the chrono… 538 gr arrow at 192 fps


----------



## lazyoxknives (3 mo ago)

If I had the money I would love to snag a Bob Lee, just pulled the trigger on a Satori for the time being. Excited for the upgrade.


----------

